# Google+



## Mallard (Jun 30, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/

So, I'll cut to the chase on this one. Who has google+ invites? :v

Those that are lucky enough to be on it already, what do you think of it? I am interested to try it as I am a total whore for anything with google in the name and would be nice to spread my addiction around :v


----------



## Runefox (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't use Google+ or Google Profiles. Because I'm a Google Apps user.

Thanks, Google! It's not like your most loyal users are interested in your up-and-coming next-big-thing.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder if it will catch on any?  Facebook definitely needs to have something take a big hit at it's user base, but it would be nice to see that happen from an Open-source project without hidden agendas.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally, I doubt that an open source project could possibly touch Facebook, especially where handling of private data goes. Without a clear organization, it's hard to trust something like that, particularly as a layperson. I think Google might be the Least Evil(TM) in that regard, but then again, people have had their own distrust of Google over the past little while.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 30, 2011)

How 'bout stop using social media, and go hang out with fucking friends ;v my friend's aren't using my +1 at porn sites, and I'm not really even hooked up with Facebook. 

Seriously, I go and hang with my friends, we use our phones to call and text each other - It's insanity.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm on the mailing list of when it's publicly ready, to me so far it looks like skype and facebook without the retardation and malware ridden games.


----------



## Shmoot (Jul 1, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How 'bout stop using social media, and go hang out with fucking friends ;v my friend's aren't using my +1 at porn sites, and I'm not really even hooked up with Facebook.
> 
> Seriously, I go and hang with my friends, we use our phones to call and text each other - It's insanity.



Most of my friends are online and spread between different sites... nice to unify and group them by where I know them from.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## moriko (Jul 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> XKCD


 
Edd Zachary. Only reason I see people moving over.


----------



## Mallard (Jul 1, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How 'bout stop using social media, and go hang out with fucking friends ;v my friend's aren't using my +1 at porn sites, and I'm not really even hooked up with Facebook.
> 
> Seriously, I go and hang with my friends, we use our phones to call and text each other - It's insanity.


 
Well no shit, I use my phone to text my friends too! And I also plan meetups on facebook, post pictures of said meetups, and talk to them there, because unlike texting, talking on facebook is _free._ If anything, facebook greatly helps in my hanging out with friends, so there's no need for such condescending attitude! 



SIX said:


> XKCD


 somehow I knew you were going to post that. Shoulda got an inb4 in for that one!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 1, 2011)

:v enjoy your Googlebook.

I'm surprised not many others are scared about how much Google they might be using. Google computers, browsers, search, maps/earth, video, email, picture & text editors, IM's and voice chat, and they already have other social functions - That they're merely combining in a more successful way that Wave miserably failed at. :v 

I welcome our new tech-overlords.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 1, 2011)

Bleh, social networking sites. Most involved I'll ever get is in forums.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2011)

Mallard said:


> somehow I knew you were going to post that. Shoulda got an inb4 in for that one!


 You know me too well :I


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 1, 2011)

One of the local TV stations here did a review on Google +, it seems they do have one advantage over Facebook. Their privacy settings, which as it turns out is totally customizable.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know, I don't think even Google could take Facebook's user base.

Then again, Facebook took it from Myspace.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 3, 2011)

If anyone wants an invite, let me know


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 7, 2011)

a facebook clone, another one, from google, again?

remember Google Wave?


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been really excited to get in, but now that I'm in... idk.
Maybe it's cuz I dont have any friends there yet xD


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh good, another Web 2.0 thing-a-ma-jingie that serves no practical purpose. I'm all over myself.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd be wary of giving your info to Google.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got an account. I like it, it will probably replace facebook for me when it's gotten a bit bigger.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I'd be wary of giving your info to Google.


 Versus someone like Facebook, who openly sells your info to random third parties. 

Why is everyone so hung up on giving any information to Google, when they send the info everywhere else anyway?


----------



## mbwolverine (Jul 19, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Personally, I doubt that an open source project could possibly touch Facebook, especially where handling of private data goes.



Open source or closed source has nothing to do with this. The code is irrelevant, as someone still needs to step up and pay for the network infrastructure needed for a system like this. That costs real money and is not likely to happen without someone seeing a guaranteed (or close to one).



> I think Google might be the Least Evil(TM) in that regard, but then again, people have had their own distrust of Google over the past little while.


 

Guess you were not burned by their Buzz fiasco. Those of us who were have a different feeling.


----------

